# How to prevent sweaty/cold feet while riding



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think your boots are just not very breathable enough.:embarrased1:
Try thinner socks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinner socks and aftermarket insoles. Better insoles will keep the warmth in your boot. Thinner socks will breath.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

That's unusual. I'm a bit of a sweater too, but proper riding socks and my feet have never been cold, even in -20°C.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I will try thinner socks and possibly a new insole. Destroy, I think I have very abnormal feet  my boots are like a swamp when I am done riding. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the same problem with overly sweaty feet. Try an antiperspirant foot spray before you put on your socks and boots. Works for me.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This was happening to me with my outdoor work boots. Get a very thin smart wool sock it's almost like wearing a dress sock REI on capital has them. Worked wonders for me. I have also heard to use the foot anti persperant but I tried the socks first and that worked well


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another idea to add to those already mentioned: if you drive up to the ski area in the morning, it sometimes helps to wear a different pair of socks on the way up and change into your boarding socks once you get there so they will be nice & dry.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> another idea to add to those already mentioned: if you drive up to the ski area in the morning, it sometimes helps to wear a different pair of socks on the way up and change into your boarding socks once you get there so they will be nice & dry.


Turn the heater on high directly on your feet, wear thick wool socks and sweat the shit out of your dogs before changing into thin Freshies and voila, no more sweaty cold feet.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Couple bottles of barley pop.........you'll quit thinkin' aboot yer cold feet.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I will try these and hopefully fix the problem! Thank you for the tips!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't help. My feet sweat like crazy anyway, even worse when I'm sick


----------

